

Looking for cofounders - russellm

Me - 35, MIT, MBA, Business guy learning programming. Seeking cofounders looking to build a business that makes money and solves a problem. I like mobile-enabled services like Lyft and Hotel Tonight.<p>I&#x27;m interested in things like the following:<p>-Uber for lawncare, tow trucks, moving small items (furniture, etc. that you&#x27;d buy on craigslist)<p>-Bundling social services that people add to their app (post to fb, twitter, email, etc) and offer it as a plug in to developers with a monthly cost<p>Let me know if you&#x27;d like to meet for coffee, I&#x27;m in San Mateo but happy to meet wherever.<p>Best,
Russell<p>russell@adamm.net
www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;russellmiller&#x2F;
(415) 859-8060
======
dzink
I co-founder is a strong word (akin to "spouse") and the best co-founders are
people you have worked or studied with before. That is why I created DoerHub -
so you can post your projects or see open projects and contribute to the stuff
you are interested in in little or big ways (pick up a task, refer someone,
join the team, etc). You don't have to be technical but you can check out and
help on projects by technical people to demonstrate you can contribute with
value. You can also see who is drawn to your project and how you can work
together before pop-ing the Cf question. The site is
[http://www.doerhub.com](http://www.doerhub.com) ( "A humanized GitHub, so
everyone, including non-hackers can collaborate on projects.").

Don't be yet another "business person" with an idea looking for a "technical
co-founder". There are way too many of those out there.

------
praxeologist
Check out [http://www.cofounderslab.com/](http://www.cofounderslab.com/) if
you haven't already. It is the one place I know of that seems active at all.

I'm looking too, but I live in PA and would like someone who is more of an
expert programmer and/or has experience with the payments industry.

